

Oplab: Audio interface for hackers - rgbrgb
http://www.teenageengineering.com/products/oplab

======
gaze
The photos (mockups?) look as if they've coated the circuit board with
something to protect it, but still present it to the end user. What's this
process called? Who does it? I'd be very interested, since making boxes is
kind of a pain!

~~~
mmastrac
My guess is that it's just a piece of machined aluminum on top of a circuit
board. The metal has the cutouts required for the bits on the board to poke
through.

------
S_A_P
They are a really cool company. Taking things that are normally difficult and
not very nice to look at all the while keeping it in reach of the masses. I'm
really impressed with these guys.

------
simsalapim
Awesome! Can't wait to try it out.

